# New to dcc and needs some help



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

I'm building my first layout in decades and it is my first dcc experience. I am still working on bench work but occasionally lay a few small sections of plywood and a small amount of track on the completed sections of frame.

Recently my BLI SW-1500 has been stopping (while the headlight and sound remain on) then surging a moment or so later. Also, my NCE Power Cab turns off and quickly turns on again. I believe this could indicate a short but the small amount of track is powered by only one pair of feeders so I don't know how a short could be occurring.

If anyone has any idea what's going on I'd appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

A tool or other piece of metal inadvertantly left on the rails?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Wires inside the loco shorting out to the frame.


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

redman88 said:


> Wires inside the loco shorting out to the frame.


I removed the shell and didn't see anything. 
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Moosehead14 (May 22, 2016)

My Bachman "Thomas" locos are very light and are running on TCS M1 decoders with an MRC Prodigy system. *ANY* dirt on the track will cause them to behave like you are describing. Before you go tearing things apart I might try a really good elbow grease session with the track.

Can't explain the Power Cab.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your problems, it's frustrating to have a fault which you can't easily explain. It does sounds like a fault with the cab. I would email or even phone NCE and ask them if can offer any suggestions. I had cause to contact them recently and they were quite timely in their response. Presumably it's a new and still covered by warranty.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All of the suggestions our
members have put forward are quite valid.
I would add a couple more: First look very
carefully at the motor connections to the decoder.
Since the lights are on when it stops there could
be a loose wire to the motor.

Also, there is one 'trick' to try when you
have a DCC loco 'acting' up.

Reset the decoder to factory default. Sometimes
dirt on the track or a derailed car can send misinformation
to the decoder and cause it the malfunction. Resetting
sometimes will clear this.

Don


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the help guys. I appreciate it.

I have not fond the problem yet but I'm thinking a loose or broken wire in the loco is the issue. Of course that's based
on my limited knowledge of locomotives and electrical in general.

Yes, everything is still covered under warranty. I called NCE today but they had no one to answer on Sunday so I will call again tomorrow. I will also email Broadway Limited because if it is an issue with the decoder or a wire I don't feel comfortable fixing it myself...especially since it's under warranty!

When I started this thread I hoped this was a slow ball right over the plate (i.e., this is happening for a simple reason that the voice of experience could solve right away). Oh well, putting the track away today allowed me to work on my bench work some more...almost done!

Thanks again for all the help!
Paul


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

*BLI reliabiity*



redman88 said:


> Wires inside the loco shorting out to the frame.


Thanks, redman. I think you might be on to something!

Because I'm a beginner and the engine is still under warranty I have sent it to BLI to be repaired.

The engine was not cheap ($250 for a small switcher). Does anyone with more experience with BLI locos have an opinion on their reliability? Is this an aberration or these locos typically have problems?


----------

